# Making ends meet



## JasonandPaula (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all
How much realistically will a couple need to live on per month out in cyprus ?
Our rent will be 400 euros per month so how much will the elec , etc etc be on top. 
I keep hearing so many conflicting stories and would appreciate any advice
Many thanks
Paula


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

I would be interested to see if I have my budget set right:
Family of 2 adults 3 kids - 12yrs, 8yrs and 3

Food 500 euros
Petrol 200 euros - working from home so no cost there
electricity 150 euros
pool 80 euros
school fees 850 euros
Health insurance 250 euros
car insurnance 200 euros
broadband 50 euros
water 10 euros
rent 900 euros

I know the rent and school are correct as we have sorted these, so if anyone in Cyprus now if you can correct my figures listed that would help.

Steve


----------



## JasonandPaula (Feb 2, 2011)

Steve
Is that 200 euros per month for car insurance? Sounds a but steep!! Maybe I'll have to get a push bike


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you go to the sticky thread on useful websites there is a link to Cyprus bill.
It gives the costs of most essentials and is updated regularly.
It should help you to estimate how much you will need.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Here is the link to the thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...living-cyprus/37433-useful-website-links.html


----------



## baronne (Aug 31, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> I would be interested to see if I have my budget set right:
> Family of 2 adults 3 kids - 12yrs, 8yrs and 3
> 
> Food 500 euros
> ...


My budget plan for 2 adults, 1 5yr old and 1 4mnth old is :

rent	700.00
council tax	24.00
water	14.00
gas & elec	70.00
car1 insurance	20.00
car2 insurance	20.00
house insurance	31.00
mobiles	40.00
phone/broadband	50.00
groceries	400.00
fuel	300.00 (commute to nicosia daily from say, larnaca area)
road tax	10.00
vehicle servicing	25.00
clothing/shoes	50.00
misc	100.00
savings	100.00
school	600.00

...what do you reckon?
-baronne


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> I would be interested to see if I have my budget set right:
> Family of 2 adults 3 kids - 12yrs, 8yrs and 3
> 
> Food 500 euros
> ...


Steve some of your figures are well well over the top.
Your food estimate is too low for 5 people but car insurance is way over the tops so is petrol if you are working from home.
Health insurance is also way over the top. If you have quotes of over 3k per year for health insurance I suggest you tell them where to put their insurance and look elsewhere. 
My hubby has worked out what it will cost you per year with the prices you have quoted and it works out around 38k. To be honest that is probably about right when you balance out what you have over estimated and what you have under estimated.


----------



## JasonandPaula (Feb 2, 2011)

Baronne
That's given me alot of help , many thanks
We will have an income from my business in the uk so will be ok , but will be trying to get a local job just to top up
Thanks
Paula


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

baronne said:


> My budget plan for 2 adults, 1 5yr old and 1 4mnth old is :
> 
> rent	700.00
> council tax	24.00
> ...


I think you have most things about right but you need to up your food budget.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Steve some of your figures are well well over the top.
> Your food estimate is too low for 5 people but car insurance is way over the tops so is petrol if you are working from home.
> Health insurance is also way over the top. If you have quotes of over 3k per year for health insurance I suggest you tell them where to put their insurance and look elsewhere.
> My hubby has worked out what it will cost you per year with the prices you have quoted and it works out around 38k. To be honest that is probably about right when you balance out what you have over estimated and what you have under estimated.


Thanks Veronica, the Insurance parts, health and car are guessed, no idea on these yet as not had any quotes. I worked on approx 3000 euros per month give or take, still a lot less than the UK, with mortgage, school fees etc over £4500 every month!!


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Just checked out CYPRUSBILL, seems they are advertising prices from October last year along with the weather for last year. might not be the one to keep on the forum for upto date information.

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> Just checked out CYPRUSBILL, seems they are advertising prices from October last year along with the weather for last year. might not be the one to keep on the forum for upto date information.
> 
> Steve


Hmmm, they used to update weekly Wonder why they are not updating anymore?


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hmmm, they used to update weekly Wonder why they are not updating anymore?


What with the increase in all the prices perhaps they cant affors the man hours!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> What with the increase in all the prices perhaps they cant affors the man hours!!


Maybe you could volunteer to do it when you move over


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

I could..........but better somebody whos been there a while so thet can comapre the best and worst places to shop/eat etc.


----------

